# soldering track



## westpac (Nov 5, 2011)

Hi, when soldering your track do you solder the outer rail down the side,or down the side and on top.H seen on you tube one guy just solder the track on the bottom?, i know not to solder the inside of the track,but are the above methods all correct or is it a matter of what suits the person.

Many Thanks
Westpac


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Westpac, welcome to the forum! My personal opinion (and practice) is to solder on the outside of the rail, and only the vertical face (down the side). If you solder the top, you introduce a bit of solder onto an otherwise smooth and polished surface. This will result in an uneven surface. That, in turn, can lead to derailments and worse, to a microsecond break in conductivity as your wheels bounce over the micro-bump. Any interruption of power like that creates a spark; the spark lays down a dab of carbon and the nightmare begins. You'll be cleaning that puppy forever! Sanding it down will only make it worse, as you'll introduce a zillion microscratches that will also spark. There's nothing to be gained from soldering the top of the rail, and I'd advise against it.


----------



## westpac (Nov 5, 2011)

Thanks for the advise Reckers,well noted,as this will be my first attempt at soldering since high school and that was a millon years ago.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I use a small length of solid wire to solder track sections, it'll last a lot longer than just a blob of solder directly on the track joint. I agree that soldering it on the side is the right way, not the top.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Sidebar, but ...

I read a good tip on the forum a while back to put a wet sponge a couple of inches away from either side of the joint when you're soldering. It'll act like a heat sink, and help to avoid overheating / melting the rr ties.

TJ


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Yep, I used to soldering O-gauge tubular track. no melting issues with the tin.


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

yep, outside. use flux, preheat the rail, don't use to much.



tjcruiser said:


> Sidebar, but ...
> 
> I read a good tip on the forum a while back to put a wet sponge a couple of inches away from either side of the joint when you're soldering. It'll act like a heat sink, and help to avoid overheating / melting the rr ties.
> 
> TJ


that is good idea and will work.
i used little paper binders for heat sinking however


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

....and don't follow my example from last year. I used an oxy-acetelyne torch and set fire to my hand attempting to solder rails together!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Can we say OVERKILL!  :laugh:


----------



## westpac (Nov 5, 2011)

Thanks for the help guys,i might test my soldering skills this weekend.


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

I does get hot enough, though. *L* I had the blisters to prove it!

Actually, it's a small set I had from when I did silversmithing; I had a little micro-torch, the kind you'd use for pinpoint silver-soldering. It was (woud have been) excellent for the task, as all the heat went to a precise area and was so fast, no heat sink was needed. However, those hoses eventually dryrot or something and this one's Acy line blew at the handset while I had the torch lit. "Honey? Are you frying chicken or something?"


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Westy, just keep "clean" in mind: clean the rails, clean your soldering iron tip, and use flux to eat any gunk that might be lurking. No acid core solder---it's for plumbing. I prefer resin core, but straight solder is fine, too. The most important part is expressed in "heat the work, not the solder". The idea here is that, for the solder to bond to the rails, the rails have to be hot enough to melt the solder when it's touched to them. Heat the rails, not the solder, and it will flow beautifully.

Best wishes,


----------



## westpac (Nov 5, 2011)

Thanks Reckers, good advise my first go at soldering went ok , did'nt melt the ties ,burn myself ,and the the house is still standing, must have been pure luck.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

We all get lucky once in a while.


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

You've got that right. It could have been a lot worse: I could have damaged one of the cars.


----------

